# Best Horse ~Contest~



## Cheyennes mom

also forgot to say that the winners get free drawings of their horses. I can't send them anywhere but I can post them on here and then you guys can print them out. It's not much and I'm not the most amazing drawer, but it's all I can offer


----------



## beauforever23

^^highest jump... 








^^skinniest horse 








^^cutest horse


----------



## Artemis

2. Prettiest horse
Grenada Iberia










6. Highest jump (over a jump)
Grenada Iberia










10.Most alike (post pics of the two horses)

Artemis and Anka


----------



## SaddleDragon

Most Alike
The personalities match better than the physically similarities.:lol:


----------



## SaddleDragon

Cutest horse
Angel


----------



## Zora

1. Shiniest horse (horse can't be wet)








2. Prettiest horse








3. Most silly face








4. Best marking (please indicate what the marking looks like or if it just looks cool)








5. darkest horse








6. Highest jump (over a jump)








7. Highest jump (in the air)








8. Biggest buck
9. Tallest rear








10.Most alike (post pics of the two horses)
11.Most alike (foal and mama)








12.Coolest colour








13.Tallest horse/pony (say how tall)
14.Fattest horse (pregnate)
15.Fattest horse (can't be pregnate)
16.Skinniest horse
17.Longest mane








18.Longest tail
19.Fuzziest horse








20.Cutest horse


----------



## Zora

21.Cutest foal








22.Biggest change in colour between foal and adult (show pics of the horse as a foal and as an adult)
23.Biggest change between colour in winter and summer


----------



## vikki92

SHINIEST HORSE:









PRETTIEST HORSE:









HIGHEST JUMP (OVER A JUMP)









MOST ALIKE: 









TALLEST HORSE (16HH)









FATTEST HORSE:









MOST SILLY FACE:









CUTEST FOAL:


----------



## jrcci

highest jump over a jump....


----------



## lildonkey8

1. Prettiest horse
2. Most silly face
3. Tallest rear
4.Cutest horse
5 and 6.Biggest change in colour between foal and adult (sorry the foal pic is so small I can't have a better one.


----------



## Brighteyes

Prettiest horse: 












Coolest Marking:

Her forehead. It's a lighting bolt.  Her registered name is "Flash of Lightening" for that reason.


----------



## ellygraceee

1. Shiniest horse (horse can't be wet) - Turbo Drive









2. Prettiest horse - Simply Hocus Pocus









3. Most silly face - Dexter









8. Biggest buck - Simply Hocus Pocus









12.Coolest colour - WhoIsJoeStarr









20.Cutest horse - WhoIsJoeStarr









23.Biggest change between colour in winter and summer - Simply Hocus Pocus
(In Winter)









(In Summer)


----------



## shelleyb

Prettiest Horse and Highest jump  love my pony...


----------



## SocietyJoe

*Cutest horse; Leeuwin. ' can i pretty pleeease have the carrots.' HAHA/* 








*Shinest Horse; Leeuwin. -No bathing required-  *









*Funniest Face; Joe yawwwwn. *


----------



## Mypaintcanjump

4. best marking


----------



## SocietyJoe

*biggest jump; Joe's first show! XD*









btw. i stayed on.


----------



## fuadteagan

4. Most Silly Face
Me: say cheese
Jack: -smile-









15. Fattest Horse (Approx. 50000000000000000000000000000 lbs.)








P.S. The dun pony!

19. Fuzziest Horse









20. Cutest Horse


----------



## lilkitty90

1. Shiniest horse (horse can't be wet)








2. Prettiest horse








3. Most silly face








4. Best marking (please indicate what the marking looks like or if it just looks cool) a carrot








12.Coolest colour

















13.Tallest horse/pony (say how tall)17.1 i believe
next to our 15h horse
















14.Fattest horse (pregnate)








17.Longest mane

















18.Longest tail
almost touches the ground









19.Fuzziest horse








20.Cutest horse








21.Cutest foal


----------



## Barrel Baby

Most silly face


----------



## Barrel Baby

ugggg lol sorry still got some learning to do to get used to....i get em on soon lol


----------



## Marlea Warlea

*if you can't understand the picture order or anything please PM me*

1. Shiniest horse (horse can't be wet) 
2. Prettiest horse (it's acctually a pony but oh well) R.I.P Missy:-( 
5. darkest horse (same photo as above, although it's in black and whole and this horse could be any colour, it is infact pitch black)
6. highest jump over a jump (casper and me r.i.p:-()
12.Coolest colour (moo moo in the first one and gemma in the second)
15.Fattest horse (can't be pregnate) moo-moo and missy (for missys photo just use the same photo thats in class 2 and 5)
17.Longest mane (missys photo again) 
18.Longest tail (marlea and moo)
3. most silly face (marlea)
19.Fuzziest horse (rain)


----------



## Marlea Warlea

20.Cutest horse
21.Cutest foal


----------



## arashowjumper

1. Shiniest horse (horse can't be wet)







2. Prettiest horse







3. Most silly face







4. Best marking (please indicate what the marking looks like or if it just looks cool)
looks cool







5. darkest horse







6. Highest jump (over a jump)







7. Highest jump (in the air)







8. Biggest buck
9. Tallest rear


----------



## arashowjumper

10.Most alike (post pics of the two horses)
11.Most alike (foal and mama)







12.Coolest colour
View attachment 64243

13.Tallest horse/pony (say how tall)
he is 1.87 meters tall i donno how tall is that in hands but he is a fresian/percheron mix







14.Fattest horse (pregnate)
15.Fattest horse (can't be pregnate)







same one he is 800kg is like 1600 pounds
16.Skinniest horse

17.Longest mane







18.Longest tail







19.Fuzziest horse
View attachment 64247

20.Cutest horse







21.Cutest foal







22.Biggest change in colour between foal and adult (show pics of the horse as a foal and as an adult)
he is not even adult jet the pictures are 7 months diference













23.Biggest change between colour in winter and summer


----------



## arashowjumper

o donno why u cant see this pictures but here they are

coolest color








fuzziest horse


----------



## banman

coolest colour







cutest foal







cutest foal







momma and baby look alikes







most alike horses







shiniest horse







shiniest horse






prettiest horse


----------



## KennyRogersPaints

Prettiest horse:






Coolest color:







Cutest horse:


----------



## KennyRogersPaints

Coolest color







cutest horse






longest mane (french braided)


----------



## AngieLee

1. Shiniest horse (horse can't be wet)
cody










3. Most silly face
sunny










10.Most alike (post pics of the two horses)
Micheal and Neely (same colour, almost same markings. except ones a thoroughbred and the others ones a fat un painted paint horse lol)




















15.Fattest horse (can't be pregnate)
neely









17.Longest mane
Cody











23.Biggest change between colour in winter and summer
Norman


















summer








(sorry about the two winter pics. i was trying to delete the first one and my computer kept acting up. grrrrrr.)


----------



## jrcci

2- prettiest horse
10- most alike
3- silliest face


----------



## Barrel Baby

*Cutest horse contest*

1. Shiniest Horse










2. Prettiest Horse









3. Most Silly Horse










4. Best Markings. I think Angel's face markings are unique because on her mussle, is a lightening mark! check for yourself!! 























5. Cutest Horse


----------



## lovemyhorse2

file:///Users/ktandmz/Pictures/iPhoto%20Library/Originals/2011/SLIDESHOW0/36.JPG

file:///Users/ktandmz/Downloads/225017_1881480950052_1032160269_2177699_4816322_n.jpg


----------



## To ride the sky

*Entry for shiniest horse*

This is Flirt my APHA mare and she is the shiniest horse I have ever seen!
She's completely dry in this photo and has no products on she wasen't even groomed...she'd just had a roll in the pasture actually and her mane and tail were all tangled lol


----------



## To ride the sky

*Entry for Cuttest Foal*

This is Flirt as a foal! I'de say she's pretty darn cute!


----------



## To ride the sky

*Entry for Prettiest horse*

Pretty Flirt


----------



## To ride the sky

*Entry~ Best marking*

Flirt has a question mark on her face! And her registered name starts with "Mystery"


----------



## Sillyfilly

shiniest horse









silliest face

















prettiest horse









tallest horse - 17.2hh









cutest foal


----------



## BarefootBugsy

1. Shiniest horse (horse can't be wet)









2. Prettiest horse









6. Highest jump (over a jump)


----------



## Marlea Warlea

cant wait for results...


----------



## lildonkey8

Yeah, same here


----------



## AngieLee

i feel bad for the judge, so many pictures to choose from! im exited though!


----------



## HorseLover123

My pictures, in order.


1. Prettiest horse

2.Skinniest horse

3. longest mane

4. Fuzziest horse

5. Cutest horse

6.Longest tail


----------



## horselvr

*Silliest Face*

Prettiest horse









My submission for funniest face


----------



## Marlea Warlea

whens it getting judged??


----------



## Cheyennes mom

July 1st


----------



## Marlea Warlea

ok thanks


----------



## SkyeAngel

interesting categories. My entries in order:

1. Shiniest horse - Phoebe! This is a really embarassingly bad picture, but I hadn't jumped for about 5 years and I was really rusty. haha. Please don't lol at me!

2. Prettiest horse - Solo. He's so cute!

3. Most silly face - This was my godmother's horse, but she was kept with mine for a while. I took the picture. it still makes me laugh!

4. Best marking - Solo has a hand that points at a little white bit in his mane. I call it his pointer! ^^

6. Highest jump (over a jump) - Solo! 

15.Fattest horse (not pregnant) - Phoebe!

16.Skinniest horse - My old rescue horse Skye (R.I.P)

17.Longest mane - phoebe

18.Longest tail - Phoebe again!

20.Cutest horse - Solo! n'awwww....



​


----------



## dphl1995

Prettiest horse



















Shiniest horse 










Fattest horse (can't be pregnate)










Skinniest Horse


----------



## lildonkey8

<3 the second photo!


----------



## BennysLace

All pics taken by me unless stated otherwise
1. Shiniest horse JR Mercede aka Benny








2. Prettiest horse
Bonita








3. Most silly face
Klein laughing at the comp. 








4. Best marking (please indicate what the marking looks like or if it just looks cool) Patches with his bottle opener blaze

6. Highest jump (over a jump)
Klein








\13.Tallest horse/pony (say how tall)
Klein just over 17hh








21.Cutest foal


----------



## Cheyennes mom

The contest is being judged!! Results will come in a day or two


----------



## Marlea Warlea

yippee


----------



## Cheyennes mom

glad you're exited! I'll probably finnish today, I only have 5 more to go!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

1 more!! Results will probably be here in about 15 minutes!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

*RESULTS: *I will put the page number in brackets beside the winner so that you can go and look up the picture for yourself :wink:
Shiniest Horse: SocietyJoe (1)
Prettiest Horse: arashowjumper (3)
Most Silly Face: SillyFilly (4)
Best Marking: SkyeAngel (5)
Darkest Horse: arashowjumper (3)
Highest Jump (over an obstacle): BarefootBugsy (4)
Highest Jump (in the air): Zora (1)
Biggest Buck: ellygraceee (1)
Tallest Rear: lildonkey8 (4)
Most Alike: vikki92 (1)
Most Alike (foal/mom): banman (3)
Coolest Colour: banman (3)
Tallest Horse: SillyFilly (4)
Fattest Horse (pregnant): lilkitty90 (2)
Fattest Horse: lilkitty90 (2)
Skinniest Horse: beauforever23 (1)
Longest Mane: lilkitty90 (2)
Longest Tail: Marlea Warlea (3)
Fuzziest Horse: Zora (1)
Cutest Horse: Barrel Baby (4)
Cutest Foal: vikki92 (1)
Biggest Change Between Foal/Adult: lildonkey8 (4)
Biggest Change Between Winter/Summer: AngieLee (3)

So those were the results!! yaay! It was really hard to judge!! So all the winners get pictures of their horses (another few days of work for me lol). For those who won more than once I haven't decided if I'll draw more than one for you...we'll see. But PM me with your pictures or post here. I can't send it anywhere, but I'll try to post it on here. I can't gurentee the results and I'm not sure when I'll get it up (I have to find my memory card for my camera lol) but I will get them done and I'll get them up when I can. Is that good for everyone? I hope so. So anyways, congrats so all the winners!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

does anyone have any pictures for me to start on?


----------



## arashowjumper

here is mine is that one ok or u need osmething specific? thanks


----------



## Cheyennes mom

sure, I can try that one  thanks


----------



## SocietyJoe

Is this ok?  









I don't mind if you have to cut me out. hahaha


----------



## Marlea Warlea

yay

thanks


----------



## Barrel Baby

How about this one..is it ok? i can get a diffrent one if you want me?


----------



## Cheyennes mom

yep those are all great! I can't do people though if that's okay. Unless you want a stick man or something that looks like a 4 year old's drawing lol I can sometimes do tack, but if I can't get it I'll just pretend that it's not there okay?


----------



## Marlea Warlea

ok thanks


----------



## BarefootBugsy

awesome  here's mine


----------



## lildonkey8

One per win? Or...what?


----------



## SkyeAngel

Well, as Solo won the class i'll let Solo take the drawing!

How's this one? Ignore the flies. lol


----------



## Cheyennes mom

good! Again, I'm not sure when I'll be able to get them up, but I've started drawing already


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Hey guys!
SOOO sorry that this took so long, I completely forgot about the drawings and I'm not sure where they went so I drew new ones (these ones are better anyways). So these are for arashowjumper and SocietyJoe  I'll get to the rest in a sec 
sorry, I'm not too good...


----------



## Cheyennes mom

here's Marlea Warlea's


----------



## 4HCountryGirl

Fuzziest and Cutest Horse -


----------



## Cheyennes mom

haha sorry the contest's ended. I will let you know when the next one is on though


----------

